# Look what I made for the puppies



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have been thinking for awhile that the puppies are gonna need a bigger box because the whelping box I built was just too small for 6 puppies. So since I did not want to spend another $100 for wood, I came up with a cheap way. First I took a large cardboard box and some of those sticky tiles you can buy at the store, and just started tiling the whole box so it would be easy to clean and wipe right out. then the little cracks that were left I took acrilic and just put that in the cracks. Here are some picks of what I did.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Finished.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Clever That is a great idea.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow! That came out very nice!

Your very imaginative!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow thats really clever!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats very clever, where did you get a box as huge as that?


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

The box came from my husbands work.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That is sooo neat! 
Great job.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

WOW.... very creative. I love it!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:thumbright: That's an awesome idea!  Are you gonna do the outside..maybe you can keep it for a long time that way.


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

great idea!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Very clever of you, a really great idea and very nicely done!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Thats a neat idea, Princess is due in 24 days , so we gotta get a crate or make something like that soon


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Smart idea!! The puppies are soooo cute!  Flower is so pretty herself.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

That's fab...and what a massive box too, well done! How many tiles did you use? Are they the big ones that look like little boxes? I estimated about 40 if that is the case. 

I'm thinking i might make Scruffy a large pen like that and take it round to the in laws for when we are visiting and we want him in one place.

:wave:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I used 48 all together but some of them I had to cut to fit in the corners.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow! thats neat--you just gave an Idea for my crate--


----------

